# my seed



## beginning grower (Feb 20, 2006)

i planted my first seed today after i germinated it.  the seed's "tail" was about a cm long.  i planted it tail first with the seed being closest to the top of hte soil.  is this the right way? ive heard of ppl planting seeds upsdie down and that would be very unfortuante and emberassing for me at the same time.  if you could commentn and tell me whether the seed is upsdie down or not i would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 20, 2006)

"tail" is the tap root. that gets pointed down. you did it just right. (It isn't critical though as the plant knows which way up and down is and will grow accordingly IMHO).


----------

